# people that purposely waste...



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry, but I just have to share this, because it's absolutely beyond stupid. We have older printer that does not work properly anymore. Whoever needs to use it first each day, has to go to the printer and switch button off and then back on when first print is sent through. I have a lazy coworker that can not lift his ass of his chair to do it, so he told me (did not ask me, told me) to do a test print each morning because I'm closest to it. I totally refused with the comment "I'm not gonna waste paper for your convenience".
So this morning his girlfriend does it for him and as she walks away with the first print of the day, ripping the paper apart and tosses it in recycling bin (at least that!). WOW! that's gonna be around 250 sheets of paper a year going straight into recycling without even being used at all!!! and people wonder why our planet is fighting back....
I soooooo hope charma will get them for that (and other stupid things they do around here)


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

If that is the worst of your problems, I would say you are doing pretty good!


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

cpool said:


> If that is the worst of your problems, I would say you are doing pretty good!


2nd that!

lol, thats pretty insignificant.... check out newspapers and flyers heh.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I use scrap paper for notes.

It's also going into a recycle bin, which is then - being recycled. 

Sooooo. 
Use less TP to counteract?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

if they really insist on doing a test print just use the backside of another piece of paper alrdy in the recycling bin
then at least your only wasting toner

sounds like your dealing with a lazy stubborn moron and you'll probably get more stressed than him trying to reason with him.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

sounds like you have some other underlying issues w/ your boss other than this. i feel you though...i've been in that situation before with a boss like that and it was best for me to get out of it. i did...and i'm happier.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

It's not least of my problems, it's just plain stupid to waste like that when everywhere you turn you have all those adds about recycling, thinking green etc..... I don't think flyers are best way to advertise, but at least it keeps people employed and it's the only way for other people without computer/net (yes, they still do exist )
For one moron waster there need to be at least 10 other enviro wise people to make up for him. I could write book full of stories about him wasting everything else + being plain rude. Just wondering.....would it raise more eyebrows if I tell you how he tortured betta fish in small bowl (using water directly from tap when changing water without checking temp, not changing water often enough etc) not to mentioned betta he gave his girlfriend ended up lot worse.....
To Mferko: if he only has half a brain to figure that one out


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with you roadrunner, I work in a place that almost went under, until a massive international company purchased them. The waste is unbelievable, but local management always makes excuses for it. Personally I would figure out how much is getting wasted on a monthly bases, then figure out how long it would take for the savings to pay off a new printer. BTW one lazy person who gets back to the facility before me often triggers half hour over time I have to move the stuff he unloads first, nobody seams to care, as for the co worker himself, he says sorry there is nothing I can do about it, how is that for lazy.

Steve


----------

